# A new take on age and what do you drive....



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey people just reading through what age are you and what do you drive, so I would like to propose and new take on it with what age are you,what do you do,what do you drive and do you own a house, 

As we all know, some of us could own a Ferrari if it weren't for bloody houses lol so I shall start

25,1.6 astra g 5 door(recently sold a 330ci),fuel tanker driver and own a house 


Thanks for any user participation


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

20, Mercedes C220, Estate Agent (someone has to) and I live at home with the mother


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Market research?


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

S63 said:


> Market research?


Me? Just generally nosy lol and gives us all an idea of what we do etc


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm game... 30, Aston Martin DB9, Porsche 911, Mercedes CLK 230K Cab, Volvo S40, Secondary school teacher (D&T), Own a house :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I'm game... 30, Aston Martin DB9, Porsche 911, Mercedes CLK 230K Cab, Volvo S40, Secondary school teacher (D&T), Own a house :thumb:


Do you teach economics?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

44 , BMW e93 330i , Ferrari F430 , house bought and paid for , and I help run a company for another person


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

S63 said:


> Do you teach economics?


:lol: quality


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

45 yo. 2010 E92 330D. 1991 NSR 250 MC21 2003 CBR600RR. Council worker still paying the mortgage on my house.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

S63 said:


> Do you teach economics?


Lol, no I don't just rather lucky. Must add, house is mortgaged with a lot left to pay and Aston was only collected yesterday haha :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Too old and a skoda octavia


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> 44 , BMW e93 330i , Ferrari F430 , house bought and paid for , and I help run a company for another person


This is a great thread, what the hell does the other person drive?


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

25, work for alcon specialist brakes and clutches, own a bmw e46 320cd and currently saving for a mortgage deposit


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

S63 said:


> This is a great thread, what the hell does the other person drive?


He has a 2014 cayenne turbo , 1999 911 carrera that is mint 22k miles , and has a ferrari California on order


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

52, Train Driver, 2008 BMW E60 530d M-Sport & 2001 BMW E39 M5. Live in a mortgaged (not for much longer) house with my wife.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> He has a 2014 cayenne turbo , 1999 911 carrera that is mint 22k miles , and has a ferrari California on order


No recession in this thread.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

23, 2014 E220 Amg sport saloon. 

IT service manager for a very large well known computer company.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

22, 62 plate Renault megane 265 cup and own a house, electrician


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

58 (retired) merc clk,honda cbr 600 bungalow paid for.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

My car sounds a bit rubbish at the side of some of yours but I do love it! Mazda MX5 Mk3 with a few performance mods. Primary school teacher. Although recently took the plunge to go self employed (detailing) and considering swapping the mx5 for something with silly power (V8 supercharged Jag). i'm 27 and married.


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

I love these gloating threads, it reminds me of a watch forum im on, people post pictures of their watches on the steering wheel of their cars lol 

29, BMW 1 Series (soon to be 5 or 7 series), Royal Navy / Landlord, Small Portfolio of properties


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Older then most, retired, BMW M6, Astra GTC, Yamaha Roadstar XV1700 bike, house is paid for and should be at my age !!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think we should include salaries, how much money you have in the bank and how big is your Rolex collection. 

I think the restrictions should be you should have at least £1M in the bank and 12 Rolex watches before you can be considered to have serious input to this thread. 

This thread just makes us sound common so far.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

21, SEAT Ibiza ST, teaching assistant, getting married in 3 months. Not currently on the property ladder yet but looking to relocate in the summer and so will hopefully buy a house then.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Mid forties. Ceo of weapons manufacturing firm.
audi r8 and r8 spider. Shelby cobra and hotrod. 
House is bought and paid for but is in the ocean.
I'm also a billionaire genius playboy philanthropist.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

23, student, Ford Focus Estate + two 2001 kawasaki ZX9Rs... I'm in the highest group for insurance (the area in which I live in) which restricts me in terms of vehicles 

Edit: oh and a few minis..l

The old man has more vehicles than I have fingers...


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

33 2009 L200 warrior paid for from new 2014 mk7 golf paid for home owner work in the family business, twin girls and a 10 month old boy and balding


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Twizz said:


> 23, student, Ford Focus Estate + two 2001 kawasaki ZX9Rs... I'm in the highest group for insurance (the area in which I live in) which restricts me in terms of vehicles
> 
> Edit: oh and a few minis..l
> 
> The old man has more vehicles than I have fingers...


Surely its what you do with your fingers that counts, :lol:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Surely its what you do with your fingers that counts, :lol:


Wise words! But very true none the less! :lol:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

39 years old. Crane technician. Married, no kids. 2 x Ford F-150's (one personal, one business). Homeowner.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> 33 2009 L200 warrior paid for from new 2014 mk7 golf paid for home owner work in the family business, twin girls and a 10 month old boy and balding


Is Claire part of your family too?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I think we should include salaries, how much money you have in the bank and how big is your Rolex collection.
> 
> I think the restrictions should be you should have at least £1M in the bank and 12 Rolex watches before you can be considered to have serious input to this thread.
> 
> This thread just makes us sound common so far.


Where are all these people driving around in nice cars living on benefits?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> Where are all these people driving around in nice cars living on benefits?


Do you think I've set the minimum too low?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Im 38, drive a Shuma & a Reliant, and now i have just writen that need HELP :thumb:
I am a travel agent and own (bank does ) my house.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty embarrassing, but 33, married (separated) my 6 year old and i live at my 74 yo. dads place. 
I help him with the bills, and he helps me with child care, while i work nights (on minimum wage ) for an awful, awful, outsourcing company, employed by Tesco to look after their distribution centres.

Driving a badass 53 plate Honda Civic Type S, its badass.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Edited.


----------



## taralewe (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm 23 and drive a Mercedes E350, Nissan S14a and VW Touareg. I'm a office manager and have a house.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

27, married, one child (boy)

I've looked into buying, but house prices are very high at the moment. 

I made the decision that I'd rather rent a nice home for my family then own a tiny crap house which is overpriced.

I work for a ford refurbishment centre, been here 7 years now. 

I drive a 307 at the moment, it was suppose to be a temporary car, but it's stuck around. 

Misses is a orthodontic radiography nurse.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm 33 drive a mk1 and mk2 fabia vrs

Delivery driver

Living with the gf and our 5year old son


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> Is Claire part of your family too?


Oh I do have a wife too called Rachael.....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm 21, have an Aston DB9, a Lamborghini Countach and a Berlingo van. Also a big speed boat.
137 houses, rent all but 12 out. I like to live in a different one every month.
Married to a supermodel.


----------



## JimboRRS (Mar 29, 2010)

67 years young! Jaguar XK 5 litre, Freelander 2 SD4 2.2 and Series 3 SWB safari (dog car) Retired, own house and very happy!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I'm 21, have an Aston DB9, a Lamborghini Countach and a Berlingo van. Also a big speed boat.
> 137 houses, rent all but 12 out. I like to live in a different one every month.
> Married to a supermodel.


You're a liar!
Berlingo van.....my @rse.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

James Bagguley said:


> Pretty embarrassing, but 33, married (separated) my 6 year old and i live at my 74 yo. dads place.
> I help him with the bills, and he helps me with child care, while i work nights (on minimum wage ) for an awful, awful, outsourcing company, employed by Tesco to look after their distribution centres.
> 
> Driving a badass 53 plate Honda Civic Type S, its badass.


Nothing to be embarrassed about, a hard working single father is something you should be proud of being :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

24 yo. 1998 E36 328i sport
Design engineer and Have just bought a house


----------



## afoggo (May 5, 2014)

24 years old, 2013 Audi A1, Design Engineer & just bought our first flat


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

29, home owner with money left from family when past.
Have a Mini Country s on the way and just placed an order for a ST2 Fiesta. Have a 111r in bit and a few old Fords.
Worked in car sales until last year but can't talk about my new job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

30 years old, 2010 Audi S4 and 7 other cars(nothing too fancy, just 3-4 grand motors), own a 91 sq m new build flat in sunny capital of Scotland, I've got a lovely wife and beautiful 5 year old daughter, I run my small taxi rental company which has been growing steadily since I started it nearly two years ago... All in all not too bad for a Polish immigrant living in Scotland in these strange times of anti Eastern European sentiments lol


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just turned 23, alfa romeo giulietta collezione, alfa romeo 147 lusso, apprentice mechanical engineer and i dont own my own house but do have my own wee workshop round the back of the house


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

I've got a bunch of cars and 10 years left on a mortgage. I can loose everything, but as long as i've got my little girl I will be happy :thumb:










:wave:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

30, Costs Lawyer, 2014 Seat Ibiza and a 2014 VW Caddy Maxi Life being delivered next week. I rent and doubt I'll ever be able to get on the property ladder due to three kids and another in the oven


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

37, run the European arm of a global PR and marketing agency, drive a 2014 Skoda Rapid Spaceback. I own a house and half a flat.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

20, manager at a reputable pizza delivery shop, live with Mom and Dad, drive a 1995 Toyota Celia GT-four but also own a VW golf mk4 (dads driving), classic mini clubman estate (resto/ gonna get rid of jobbie), fiat grande punto (going soon)


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

26, engaged with two kids, drive a 02 1.8 focus (****e but doing its job) have a 53 plate mondeo, a 61 plate kia soul! And my garaged not to be driven because I cant afford it mk1 golf gti.
Soon to be mechanic again as job prospects not worked out as id been told/hoped. (15k pay drop)
Mortgaged house


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

19, Apprentice Switch & Transmission Engineer, Mk2 Audi TT, Vauxhall Corsa Van, Live at home with parents saving for a deposit.


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

20, currently in third year of uni doing a business and marketing degree, also doing mobile valeting/detailing in my spare time, driving a E92 325i and a Fiesta Van. As above I'm living at home and saving a deposit to get on the property ladder!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

45, IT, new Mercedes CLA AMG sport, mini countryman and 3 hotrods which all have V8s in them(coupe, roadster & pickup) for toys. I own a house and a flat.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> No recession in this thread.


Anyone can drive an expensive car thou, doesn't mean to say it's paid for.

I'll stick with my trusty Micra....


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

neilos said:


> Anyone can drive an expensive car thou, doesn't mean to say it's paid for.


glad to say all mine are bought and paid for incl. the house :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

40 yrs old last Thursday, drive a 55 reg mondeo ST220, lost my house to the recession after 15yrs hard graft trying to build a future, struggled for 7 yrs to cover the cost of childcare so both my wife and I could carry on working and hopefully come out the other end of it all, happy days my youngest started school this year, no more expensive nursery fees, guess what my wife's just been made redundant from her job of 19 yrs rent a lovely house though and maybe one day will get back on the ladder, I have found my favourite sayings are now, it is what it is, and what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger, I work for the best aerial and satellite distributor in the universe as 2nd in command.:wave:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Not saying how old - Ex Military Weapons engineer - Drive a XK8 and 1994 XJ6 - 7.2 litres of fun. Rented house.

Oh and a Goldwing GL1100 and S Honda Pan European ST1300.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

54, Jaguar XJS 4.0L Celebration, BMW E30 318is, have my own recruitment agency in Edinburgh for chefs / hospitality staff, for the last 14 years - after working as a chef for about 24 years, married for 27 years, 22 y/o daughter :thumb: have our own house with a rather large mortgage, have a couple of properties that we let out.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Alright, I'm not quite as successful as I made out in a previous post. 
Although, I do seem to be in the small group of people with taste in cars 
I'm 34, have a 407 saloon and also, at the moment, a Berlingo van 1.5D,
Own a 3 bed semi with a hobbit. Work in the plastics industry.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

57 years old, on second marriage finances destroyed by divorce but we have a paid for house and a couple of inexpensive cars type r honda civic and a polo. No debts now thank god

Electrical engineer in the rail industry

Best of all 4 wonderful grandchildren and one more due next year. Happy days


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

24 with twin boys 
Mortgaged house
& a insignia sports tourer (pile of rubbish and will have a kia next year)
Also getting married in August 2015! 

Oh and just got a new job and start Monday thanks to my old job treating me like S**t even though I was there hardest worker.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

51, married, small dog. Love cars (and bikes) but hate spending money on them. So I have a nice sensible diesel Golf. Have run flasher cars via the business in the past, but it isn't me really.

Have worked predominantly in IT for last 20 odd years, in Retail and Banking systems, and nowadays work as a contractor. I have some other business interests too which take up my spare time.

No mortgages or loans - spend the surplus on tech toys and we do lots of traveling.


----------

